# Platte voll



## sebastianh (29. Okt. 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe zur Zeit ein Problemm mit meinem Server weiß aber noch nicht so recht was ich da angestellt habe oder wo ich schauen kann damizt ich was dagegen tun kann.

Meine Platte ich inerhalb weniger Tage voll geworden, ich weiß aber nicht warum, ob ich irgend wo nen fehler habe oder nen problemm mit der sicherheit habe und eventuell Opfer geworden bin.

Festgestellt habe ich den Fehler anhand von Mysql weil der server einfach ausgefallen ist.


```
* /etc/init.d/mysql: ERROR: The partition with /var/lib/mysql is too full!
```
Nun such ich nen paar Eckpunkte womit ich mir helfen kann, habe auch bereits in einigen Foren was gefunden, aber da ging es um Debian Sarge ich betreibe aber Debian Etch


```
Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
/dev/md1              145G  138G  107M 100% /
tmpfs                 502M     0  502M   0% /lib/init/rw
udev                   10M   44K   10M   1% /dev
tmpfs                 502M     0  502M   0% /dev/shm
```


----------



## MasterTH (30. Okt. 2008)

würde an deiner stelle mal mit WinSCP draufgehen, dort kannst du jeden einzelnen Ordner abfragen wie viel Speicherplatz er belegt. Entweder du hast jemanden der dir deinen Server mit Müll vollschreibt oder aber du hast dein Logging so stark eingestellt, das er dir alles voll mit Logs geschrieben hat.

Schau doch mal unter /var/log nach ob da irgendwelche großen log-Dateien sind. Wenn ja, die kannst du theoretisch löschen. Nur manchmal musst du die wieder mit den gleichen Rechten anlegen.


Berichte bitte ob das Problem an den Log-Dateien lag


----------



## Till (30. Okt. 2008)

Hast Du vielleicht das automatische Backup in ISPConfig in der config.onc.php aktiviert?


----------



## sebastianh (31. Okt. 2008)

Hallo,

ich haben nun noch mal alles geprüft, und bin dann im ordner von den mysql logs hängen geblieben, dort waren ein "paar" logdatein. Denke das Problemm liegt an einem meiner PHP Programme welche im hintergrund mit auf dem Server laufen, diese Prüft eine MYSQL Tabelle auf inhalt und führt ggf. aktionen aus wenn einträge gefunden werden. Da diese Datei aber jede Sekunde prüft ob sich etwas verändert habe entstehen nen haufen log Datein, welche es geschaft haben die Festplatte voll zu müllen.
Ordner habe ich einfach per "rm *" geleert und schon war festplatte schnell wieder leer.

Habe mir nun auch schon gedanken gemacht ob ich das problemm anders lösen könnte, jedoch wüsste ich nicht wie die die Abfragen auf jeden fall nötig sind.
Denke das einzige was mir übrigbleibt ist das loggen einzustellen, das die logdatein nicht mehr erstellt werden oder sich wenigstens selber löschen. Eine andere möglichkeit wäre es denke ich noch diese Verbindungen nicht mehr zu loggen, da das php Script selbst nötige Datein anlegt wenn es sein muss. Jedoch überschreiten änderungen in den MYSQL datein mein Wissen zur Zeit doch noch ein wenig.

Evt. hat hierfür jemand eine lösung.


----------



## MasterTH (31. Okt. 2008)

was überprüft denn dein php Programm?


----------



## Till (31. Okt. 2008)

Vermutlich rufst Du Dein Programm als cronjob auf? Wenn ja, dann denk bitte daran, dass Du es im cron so aufrufst:

/usr/bin/php -q /pfad/zu/deinem/script.php &> /dev/null


----------



## sebastianh (31. Okt. 2008)

also aufruffen tue ich das php script so

exec("php -q cronjobs/".$file." >> cronjobs/logfiles/log_".$file.".txt & exit");

Überprüfen tut es Datenbank einträge welche darauf warten abgearbeitet zu werden wenn.

Das heißt, das es die daten ausliest und prüft ob der Faktor Zeit, der mit in der DB steht erreicht ist dann führt es nen script aus und entfernt den datensatz.


----------

